# Looking for Triple or Quad Red Apistogrammas



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Anyone out there got any of these nice red triples or quads they want to share? I am looking for at least 1 pair, maybe 2.
Let me know. thanks


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2011)

bettaforu said:


> Anyone out there got any of these nice red triples or quads they want to share? I am looking for at least 1 pair, maybe 2.
> Let me know. thanks


can't find "quad red" cacatuoides on any of the lists I purchase apistos from (german, czech, french or american). Don't think there is such a thing.

There is a relatively newly monikered Mega Red but no Quad Red. Mega Reds would be in the $30-$35 per pair range as opposed to the triples which are in $18 to $20 per pair range The Megas should be in around the end of June.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi Harold, thanks for the info. I have someone that has a pair, but waiting on pics. Will definitely come in an look at yours once you have them available. keep me posted on arrival.

thanks

PS maybe that's what they call the quad red...Mega Red! could be the same ones.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

I sent an email to Aquarium Glaser this morning and they said that the Mega Red is the same fish as the Quad Red. The name refers to the fact that 4 fins have the colour red in them which they both do. They decided not to go with the Quad Red name in favour of the Mega Red as it was the decision of the first breeder to develop them.

They did say that one of their customers in the US has been renaming the F1's of Mega Reds as Quad Reds (unauthourized)

http://www.aquariumglaser.de/en/apistogramma-cacatuoides--mega-red-_en_977.html


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes that's the one I want! Yeah, let me know when you've got any in. thanks


----------

